# Wardley Sandman HOB filter won't prime...Help?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure about that filter but any HOB I just dump some water in the filter so the impeller is submersed by a few inches, usually kicks right in.


----------



## Blah4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I've poured water in the chamber where the impeller is turning and it just won't start pulling water. I'm totally stumped.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 28, 2011)

Turn it off (unplug it) than fill it with tank water intill it comes out the output than plug it in


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

Check the intake and make sure there's no cracks or holes in the plastic. It could be sucking in air.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've bought a couple of those they are horrible I always have problems. Try an aqua clear they are way better


----------



## Blah4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

The instructions say that I should submerge the intake tube, which as you know is kinda shaped like an upside down J when it is in place, with tank water. It says that to make it easier to prime, the intake tube should not have any bubbles in it. But every time I try to put it in place it gets air in it. It just doesn't seem to be getting any suction at all. There must be a trick or else this thing is just broken. But it's new and has never been used, so...


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Throw it out the window. 

Get an Aquaclear.


----------



## Blah4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

Meh. I already have an Eheim canister running, so I won't be buying an Aquaclear. I got the Sandman for free, and was just gonna use it at the other end of my tank to boost flow. Still, this HOB filter is new. I don't get why it won't work. At this point, I've totally taken it apart and still can't figure it out.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Try pushing the impeller magnet in a tad more. Sometimes they just aren't in well and this can solve your problem. 
if that doesn't fix it, cannibalize it for parts, I say.


----------

